# I just found my first eggs!!



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I wasn't expecting these so soon. They probably aren't fertile but we'll see what happens. I'm pretty freakin excited though!! From my group of 6 D. auratus "El Cope" Oh I forgot to add WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Yay!!
Congratz!


I can't wait for my first eggs!!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nice! I like that morph. From the photo, they look like they have a lot of gel around them, so they could be fertile. You'll know by day 4. Even after 2 days you can see a subtle ridge forming on one side if you look under a hand lens. It's where the backbone begins to form.

Good luck.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

congrats man! Cross your fingers!
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! Early christmas present from your frogs hehe.

Happy holidays 
Georgia


----------



## kennp (Apr 16, 2010)

Good things come to those who---forget it....WOO HOOO


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Got any pics of the parents?  Nice size clutch.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogboy said:


> Got any pics of the parents?  Nice size clutch.


The pic is a little decieving, there are only 4 eggs. I'll post some pics of the parents.


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

nice, i love it when you find new eggs when you least expect it  im sure you will make a very proud god parent


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here some pics of the developing eggs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats! First eggs and they're all developing. Nice 

Beautiful frogs, btw.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations. I like to think that frogs that are happy enough to breed are the proof that we are taking good care of them. You are apparently taking great care of your frogs!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Congratulations. I like to think that frogs that are happy enough to breed are the proof that we are taking good care of them. You are apparently taking great care of your frogs!
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Thanks Richard, I've always felt the same way. If you provide your frogs with the right environment, diet, etc. they will just do what comes naturally to them which is reproduce.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!

I couldn't wait for my first eggs...had to go and buy me some tads.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Wendy that's really cool. I kinda like the idea of raising them all the way from tads to adults. They are your babies aren't they? lol. Just wait till they breed for you. It amazing to see these little black eggs, then they grow little heads and tails. Mine have just started wiggling in the egg case. It's amazing to see movement and life in there. Good luck, I'm sure you'll be a great frog mommy lol.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rusty,

If you can get hold of a binoclular microscope (or even a good hand lens), you can actually see the individual blood cells moving through the embryonic gills of the tads. It is a not to be missed awesome experience!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> If you can get hold of a binoclular microscope (or even a good hand lens), you can actually see the individual blood cells moving through the embryonic gills of the tads. It is a not to be missed awesome experience!
> 
> Take care, Richard.


Thanks for the tip Richard. I have a 3x hand lens, I guess it's time to hit up the scientific supply store. Hmmm how about a scanning electron microscope, that's a toy I'd like to have.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, an SEM would fry the little guys! The hand lens will probably work pretty well.

Richard.



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Thanks for the tip Richard. I have a 3x hand lens, I guess it's time to hit up the scientific supply store. Hmmm how about a scanning electron microscope, that's a toy I'd like to have.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope you know I would never fry the little guys. I don't think the hand lens I have is gonna cut it. I'm sure it doesn't have anything to do with getting older and my eyes getting worse, nah couldn't be lol


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll take some photos of the gills with my scope and post them here.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> I'll take some photos of the gills with my scope and post them here.


I would really really apreciate you posting those photos, thanks.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Hey Wendy that's really cool. I kinda like the idea of raising them all the way from tads to adults. They are your babies aren't they? lol. Just wait till they breed for you. It amazing to see these little black eggs, then they grow little heads and tails. Mine have just started wiggling in the egg case. It's amazing to see movement and life in there. Good luck, I'm sure you'll be a great frog mommy lol.


...and you sound just like the proud new papa! 

Actually, I STILL can't wait for eggs! My BYH are about 8 1/2 months now...so I still have a while to go...and it's soooooo hard to wait! Torture! 

I've got my babies (Terribilis tads), my preschoolers (4 mo. Azureus), and my teens (BYHs). I spend hours watching them all...they're all definitely babied to the best of my ability! (Even bought them their own heater! Lol!)

Good Luck with them!!!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

wait till you start paying for the extra bedroom they need....... 
and dont get too anxious about the BYHs, some tincs may take 24months or more to "get it right". they'll get it at some point, and it will be a pleasant surprise. 

dale_gribble: congrats on the eggs, keep an eye on them and make sure they stay moist, remove any "bad eggs" that begin to mold or rot (at least thats my preference)

james


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

That's cool my El Cope' female looks just like yours in the pic and she just laid as well. Guess it's El Cope' season. I'm still waiting to see if they're fertile. This was only 3 days after I put in the male. I remember from the pair of panamas I used to have that when they get comfortable and in breeding mode they can be laying machines.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Congrats! How old are your frogs?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

james67 said:


> wait till you start paying for the extra bedroom they need.......
> and dont get too anxious about the BYHs, some tincs may take 24months or more to "get it right". they'll get it at some point, and it will be a pleasant surprise.
> 
> dale_gribble: congrats on the eggs, keep an eye on them and make sure they stay moist, remove any "bad eggs" that begin to mold or rot (at least thats my preference)
> ...


You're one of the few people to pick up on my cartoon alias lol. I've built an egg incubator, I'm keeping the eggs about 75 and 100% humidity, in addition to daily mistings of a meth blue solution. So far so good


Quaz Re: I just found my first eggs!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's cool my El Cope' female looks just like yours in the pic and she just laid as well. Guess it's El Cope' season. I'm still waiting to see if they're fertile. This was only 3 days after I put in the male. I remember from the pair of panamas I used to have that when they get comfortable and in breeding mode they can be laying machines. 

I thought it was the "hot, dry" season down there? No matter, as long as they keep laying right?


chesney Re: I just found my first eggs!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Congrats! How old are your frogs? 

I thought there only about 10 mos old. I got them from UE in October. Before they shipped they said they had some older ones that were somewhat sexible and they would make sure I got opposite sexes. When they came in I was surprised how big they were. I didn't think they would spawn this soon though. Luckily last month I set up two ten gallon grow out tanks (though I wasn't expecting eggs till spring) I planted them and seeded with springtails. At least when they morph they'll have nice established tanks to move into. I have 6 adults total. they seem to hang out in groups of three. I don't know the sex ratio as it's hard to see all six at once and identify individuals, but I'm gonna work on that. If I had to venture a guess I'll bet Mark sent me 4.2 or mabye even 3.3


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta love UE. They do such a great job, everytime ive gotten frogs from them they've been larger than expected and extremely hardy and they do their best to send you a pair. Congrats again.

Oh and just wait until they're tads! I have my first five swimming around right now, they are so cool and if you look you can see their hearts beating and you can see lots of their digestive tracts. Im going to try to pick up a microscope but if I cant then im going to borrow one from my uni lab. 

Georgia


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Rusty,

Sorry I forgot about this. I posted a video to Youtube and will try to post it here (otherwise my account there is under RicknSI2000).

Take care, Richard










Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I would really really apreciate you posting those photos, thanks.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I made another one with the tad hatched from the egg. Hopefully it's clearer and you can see the individual red blood cells moving through the gills.

Richard.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks so much Richard. Your videos are awesome. I was able to see the embryonic gills on my own, but not as clearly as your videos. So far one of the tads has hatched, and I've found three more clutches of eggs.


----------

